
Why I owned a Macbook Pro for a day - h43k3r
https://hackernoon.com/why-i-owned-a-macbook-pro-for-a-day-and-what-it-says-to-me-about-the-future-of-apple-75b84458d86c
======
yipopov
Glad I went with the older non-touchbar model. No complaints with that one.

But it does remind me of a dirty trick they pulled on me with a MacBook years
ago. The hard drive failed only days before the warranty expiring, and when I
took it in for a replacement they said the hard drives were out of stock (I
don't believe for a second they didn't have a single 2.5" SATA drive in the
entire service centre). They knew I was travelling and didn't have time to
wait for several days, so they printed out an official-looking work order that
I was to bring to a service centre on my next stop. Of course the work order
wasn't worth the paper it was printed on and they treated it as any out-of-
warranty repair.

